# Raw Feeding Post-SIBO



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

For those who weren't following the whole debacle, Nino is recovering from an acute, non-chronic case of SIBO. I have a question for those with knowledge on the topic. Is there any danger in feeding raw to a dog that recently had a bacterial overgrowth? I will hold off on raw for a couple weeks still, but I want to ensure it's okay. If I put him on a pro/pre-biotic, would I have to keep him on it for a long time, or just until his gut is more balanced? Thanks


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I bet Dee Dee will have an idea on the raw to share with what she has been told by her holistic vet. 

But, I can say that as far as pro-biotics, those are good to give all the time, no matter what the diet.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Sheri said:


> I bet Dee Dee will have an idea on the raw to share with what she has been told by her holistic vet.
> 
> But, I can say that as far as pro-biotics, those are good to give all the time, no matter what the diet.


Our vet, though we like them, knows little about raw feeding, so I didn't even run it by them. I'm currently looking for a good holistic vet in the area to go to (along with our family vet and our repro...hmm)

Of course, I just don't want him to be reliant on them (ie I start him back on raw with the probiotic and from then on he can only eat raw if he has had it)

Edit: If any of our MN friends have used a holistic vet in the Twin Cities, please PM me with details if your experience.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Since one of my dogs have a sensitive stomach I feed him this Raw Food to Dogs with Sensitive Stomachs you can get some good information there too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't comment on raw, because I don't feed it for a number of reasons. (My immune system, and the fact that there aren't any limited ingedient commercial raw diets w/o fish oil) But my (holistic) vet is a strong believer that all dogs who are involved in sports or showing should be on probiotics all the time. She says that whether they seem to enjoy it or not, it is STILL stressful to them, just as Christmas is fun for a human, but they are still exhausted at the end of the day. Probiotics make it easier for their digestive systems to continue to work normally in "abnormal" (for the species) circumstances. All three of mine get probiotics every day. They get them AM and PM on show days.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Which probiotic brand due you use?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember a long time ago I asked about feeding raw and the vet didn't think it was a good idea. I can't remember why now. Next time we have an appointment I'm going to ask again because ideas change over time. I never thought about giving Probiotic's because we never have had tummy problems. It's probably a good idea. I curious what brand is the best too.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I feed Emmie NOW Probiotics, same as what I take.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Sophie I asked Sabine about your concerns and here is her reply ..."It really depends. If the dog was previously on raw and doing fine, it should be ok. OTOH, I'd want to discuss what's being fed and what lead to the SIBO in the first place. I recommend probiotics daily, for every dog." Don't hesitate to give her a quick email and see what she says. [email protected]


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> I remember a long time ago I asked about feeding raw and the vet didn't think it was a good idea. I can't remember why now. Next time we have an appointment I'm going to ask again because ideas change over time. I never thought about giving Probiotic's because we never have had tummy problems. It's probably a good idea. I curious what brand is the best too.


I would be VERY choosy in which vets you take nutritional advice from. They get very little education on the nutrition aspect of things, which is why so many also see a holistic vet. After the immense change I saw in 9 year old Mario after beginning to feed a bit of raw, I will be feeding it for as long as it's there. Times and opinions have changed, but many traditional vets are still skitty about raw.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> hi Sophie I asked Sabine about your concerns and here is her reply ..."It really depends. If the dog was previously on raw and doing fine, it should be ok. OTOH, I'd want to discuss what's being fed and what lead to the SIBO in the first place. I recommend probiotics daily, for every dog." Don't hesitate to give her a quick email and see what she says. [email protected]


Thanks Dave! We are almost certain the SIBO was caused by using too much cheese as bait, but I will shoot her an email just to be safe. Nino had been eating raw for months (about half of his life) prior to getting sick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Which probiotic brand due you use?


Dogzyme Digestive Enhancer


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> I can't comment on raw, because I don't feed it for a number of reasons. (My immune system, and the fact that there aren't any limited ingedient commercial raw diets w/o fish oil) But my (holistic) vet is a strong believer that all dogs who are involved in sports or showing should be on probiotics all the time. She says that whether they seem to enjoy it or not, it is STILL stressful to them, just as Christmas is fun for a human, but they are still exhausted at the end of the day. Probiotics make it easier for their digestive systems to continue to work normally in "abnormal" (for the species) circumstances. All three of mine get probiotics every day. They get them AM and PM on show days.


It's very much a Midwestern brand, and I don't know if you will be able to get it out there for awhile, but I'm almost certain Raw Bistro contains no fish oil and it has a very brief list of ingredients, should you ever choose to go the raw route. Totally understand your reasoning not to, though


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

KarMar said:


> Our vet, though we like them, knows little about raw feeding, so I didn't even run it by them. I'm currently looking for a good holistic vet in the area to go to (along with our family vet and our repro...hmm)
> 
> Of course, I just don't want him to be reliant on them (ie I start him back on raw with the probiotic and from then on he can only eat raw if he has had it)
> 
> Edit: If any of our MN friends have used a holistic vet in the Twin Cities, please PM me with details if your experience.


KarMar, I buy Sheldon's raw food at Woody's Petfood Deli. I mention this because I remember seeing a list of recommended holistic vets in the store - at least, the St Paul store. For what it's worth -

Deb


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow surprised to hear Nino had SIBO also. Sophie already had some issues going on I think but it was the SIBO that made her so terribly sick. We never did get a firm diagnosis of IBD since I won't put her through the biopsies that would confirm it but most everything else was ruled out and they feel the SIBO was secondary to IBD. I also wonder if I didn't bring that on from the training treats.  Although don't understand the science behind that and how it would cause it in a healthy gut. 

How did they determine it is non chronic? 

I absolutely love our holistic vet she is very knowledgeable in nutrition and heals with diet and herbs etc. Sophie was on RAW and did great for months until she had the accidental food change which set off this new stuff. She recommends RAW to most but doesn't want Sophie on it right now and maybe not again depending on how she does since RAW is harder to digest than cooked. I will most likely be home cooking for Sophie again once she's been stable for about 3 months. She also doesn't recommend RAW for senior dogs for the same reason (I home cooked for my Hallie also). The veggies in the diet are raw but the meat etc are lightly cooked. And as you already know it's SUPER important to have expert guidance when home preparing meals. I also was checking Sophie's urine and periodic blood tests to be sure everything was in kilter. The amount of calcium you add is really crucial.

So nice of Dave to ask Sabine her advice also she really knows her stuff too! 

Sophie has been on probiotics most of her life, ultra flora synergy have to refrigerate. I personally plan to keep her on them indefinitely. Especially since she's on Tylosin which is an antibiotic and may be for life. Hopefully not. She is also on several herbs, marshmallow root, cats claw, clamp root, Bu Zhong Qi Wi Tang (sp?) that has been proven to aid motility, etc. 

Why am I writing RAW in all caps?????


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Wow surprised to hear Nino had SIBO also. Sophie already had some issues going on I think but it was the SIBO that made her so terribly sick. We never did get a firm diagnosis of IBD since I won't put her through the biopsies that would confirm it but most everything else was ruled out and they feel the SIBO was secondary to IBD. I also wonder if I didn't bring that on from the training treats.  Although don't understand the science behind that and how it would cause it in a healthy gut.
> 
> How did they determine it is non chronic?
> 
> ...


I was chuckling as I read this and saw RAW every time. You're a photographer, and I'd bet my bottom dollar that youSHOOT in RAW. I'm also betting that's why you typed it that way. I have to correct myself all the time when I'm writing about food instead of photo files!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh that is absolutely right! LOL!! Too funny!!!!


----------

